
Citizen Command Center – got things/need things - freescholar
http://citizencommandcenter.org
======
freescholar
We aim to enter command & control information for regions IN ADVANCE of a
disaster, AND immediately following, so as to help relief groups hit the
ground running, and to help survivors immediately locate services and supplies
in the event of a disaster in their region. This command & control information
might be as simple as entering the name and cell phone for groups that are
prepared to be first responders in a region. Or if a region's disaster
community chooses, it can mean entering a list of disaster response units
and/or facilities that are on "standby" for disaster response activity. There
are many disaster response "command and control" systems in use by VOADs and
EMA organizations. We hope to compliment what these established systems offer
and we hope to offer unaffiliated groups a method for tracking their own needs
and resources.

This online, public tool aims to serve both survivors of personal tragedy
(fire, flood, poverty, etc) as well as groups of people affected by, or
responding to disasters. The tool aims to serve case managers in helping their
clients find resources, and it aims to help people working and surviving IN a
disaster zone.

